# Jupyter Notebook auf Linux



## Kalito (20. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem Linux-Server Anaconda 3 installiert und kann dort über die Kommandozeile auch Jupyter Notbook starten. Mit dem Start öffnet sich zwar auf der Konsole eine grafische Oberfläche, die aber wegen fehlendem Javascript nicht ordentlich angezeigt wird. Jedoch möchte ich auch von meinem Rechner aus auf die Oberfläche zugreifen. Wenn ich aber die URL http://meineDomain:8888 aufrufe kommt. Dort bekomme ich aber die Fehlermeldung, dass der Server die Verbindung ablehnt. So richtig hab ich kein Plan, warum das so ist, den rein von der Firewall und den Servereinstellunge sollte der Port frei sein. Habt Ihr eine Idee, wo ich noch nachschauen könnte oder einstellen müsste.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## ikosaeder (21. Juni 2021)

Bei sowas solltest du direkt nach dem Verbindungsversuch in das Log des Servers schauen. Da sollte drinstehen, warum der Server die Verbindung abgelehnt hat.
Jupyter startet normalerweise auf localhost (127.0.0.1), der ist von aussen nicht erreichbar.
Versuch mal die Anleitung hier:Exposing python jupyter on LAN


----------

